# Purchase train ticket in advance?



## Katie88 (Jan 16, 2012)

Hello all,

I am in the finalizing steps of getting ready to leave for Germany and need some advice. I fly into Frankfurt and with assistance from my school advisor have the information needed to book the correct train ticket to get me to Gottingen. 

The question I have is this: Should I purchase my train ticket online in advance or is it better to wait until I get there? 

I realize that in advance saves some money, however, I am worried about how much space will be available for luggage. Has anyone had any experience with this? Any tips would be appreciated greatly!

Danke!


----------



## vronchen (Jan 26, 2012)

there are two buying options: saving fares and standard fare.
you can buy both online. saving fare is cheaper, but you will need to use a specific
train and you cannot get a refund if say you miss the train because your plane is delayed.
with the standard fare you can take any train of the booked type (prob. ice). i would book the standard fare, since with flights you never know what is going to happen (are you flying lufthansa? pay attention to strike. nothings was going on in the last days, but i haven't heard that LH and the union found a definite solution). i also would book online. do you really want to have the hassle of booking the ticket after a long and exhausting trans atlantic flight? reserve a seat for the longer train ride, it is only EUR 4.

there is not a lot of room for luggage on the trains. not sure how much you want to bring. make sure you can carry all of it on your own. otherwise there is also the option to send it from the airport to your address in Göttingen: DB Bahn: Gepckversand in Deutschland
I think it is about Eur 7 per piece.


----------

